# She's HUGE! Pregnant or bloated?!



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Hi folks!

In a bit of a conundrum here. One of my ND does kidded on March 21 with a single buckling. We bought a bottle baby buckling for this fall's breeding, but since he was very tiny and a few of our does were happy to let him nurse we left him in with them. Never saw any 'buckish' activity at all. He came out in June and joined the big boys.

Now this doe (Toby-Mae) has a huge belly and is acting pregnant. BUT, when I 'bounce' her belly I don't feel anything. I don't know what to think! Her pooch is definitely poochy, and sticks out a good 1.5in when she lifts her tail. Slit is MUCH longer. Her udder even seems bigger but her belly isn't really tight. Anyone have an opinion? All the other does have been going into heat but so far she hasn't.


----------



## nancy d

She sure looks prego to me!


----------



## MsScamp

I agree. Not only pregnant, but it looks like she has started dilating.


----------



## enchantedgoats

as my father used say bucks are born ready. she sure looks it to me


----------



## Jessica84

Ohhh yeah she is bred. You better keep a eye on her too because my guess is its not that far off either.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

I feel so bad, I never would've bred her so fast after she freshened! I had a c-section on July 4th and my husband & teenage daughter have been doing a lot of the hands-on goat care while I recovered. They've been saying she looked pregnant but every time I looked she just looked like she had a busy rumen from the pasture. Today I was in the pen and did a double take! Poor girl :-(


----------



## Jessica84

She will be OK. You might have to give extras after the kids come but she will be OK


----------



## toth boer goats

She is preggo and far along.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Is it possible to not feel anything when you 'bounce' a goat that far along? The underside of her belly is very firm, but I can't feel a baby/babies lined up in place. I swear I felt kicking in two spots earlier but didn't feel it when I checked again. Could she just be bloated from eating so much grass or no?


----------



## ksalvagno

I can never feel kids when I have tried to bounce them. It is definitely possible not to feel anything.


----------



## Jessica84

The only time I can feel is after they drop one or two and I'm feeling for more. Has she been dried off??? You could check for colostrom if so


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

She's been dried off for over 2 months now, and has a fuller bag than she did 8 weeks ago. Not full and definitely not strutted but she has longer, more full teats and a fuller, rounder bag now


----------



## TrinityRanch

No need to feel bad! She looks to be in a healthy condition and is well taken care of  I would say 2 weeks left at the most for her kidding date. 

And yes, bouncing is nearly as hard as 'checking her ligs'! The lengths we go to console ourselves about our pregnant goats...  Baby(s) may have been in a strange position or snuggled tightly together and that was why you couldn't feel anything.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

We're going to go ahead and get a kidding pen set up and have lights ready since the nights are colder. She's an excellent mother and one of our best millers, so if anyone had to pull an 'oops' pregnancy I'm glad it was her! Now if she doesn't kid I'm really going to be mystified


----------



## nchen7

my first goat I got was preggers, and I found easiest place to bounce for babies was right in front of the udder on the right side. almost go to where udder attaches to belly and push up from there....

happy kidding!!! can't wait to see cute baby pictures!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

She's losing mucus plug today, so now I'll REALLY be shocked if she doesn't kid! Last time she started losing plug 5 days before she kidded so we'll see. Thank you all for your input, I'll update when/if she pops!


----------



## iiweazle

Good luck!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I would not totally saw she is pregnant. Heck, I had a doe BIGGER than her, NOT pregnant (had a 2 month old kid), vulva puffy, pointing down, and even tricked my by streaming six inches of mucous. Yeah, that was how bad it was. She was NOT pregnant. She was just older and lost her muscles to hold all that slab in... but man, she could've fooled me. In fact, she did. But she didn't have kids. That mucous was from being IN HEAT.

I might even lead toward saying no, but hey, if there is a possibility, she very well could be. Just don't count on it. I mean, be ready, but don't wait on kids.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Thanks, that's kinda what I'm worried about. I guess we'll see, she has very loose ligaments (almost felt gone today) and had separated herself when I moved her yesterday. Her kid would've been 2mos old when she was bred and I think that's unlikely? She's slowly gotten bigger over the last 2 months though. Wish goats could just pee on a stick like humans...


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Oh and she's 1 1/2 yrs old and has kidded once


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Ohhhh, okay. Here are the some key details. Yeah, she definitely sounds pregnant. Very, very unusual to lose ligaments without being pregnant. Yeah, that would be possible, they can breed when their kids are 2 WEEKS old sometimes. 

Good luck, happy kidding, keep her fed well, being bred so close together, she might need the extra nutrients. 

Oh, and don't worry, I bred my doe very soon after her last kids, too. Don't feel bad, it happens.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

As of today her ligaments are VERY high and short, and everything behind is total mush. I have a doe in with her for company and I checked hers just for comparison, and it's definitely not all in my head. Based on when we moved the buckling out she'd be due by the beginning of Nov at the very very latest IF she is indeed bred...


----------



## wildegoats0426

Any updates?


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Just for kicks, here's a pic of Toby 5 days before she kidded in March (with a HUGE single buckling that I had to pull!)









And here she is three days ago. She normally has a good-sized rumen but nothing on the right.









That's what has me thinking her eggo is preggo!


----------



## wildegoats0426

Any update on your girl?


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Moved her to a kidding pen with a buddy, yesterday her ligs were * barely* there and she was digging a little. Just watching her closely


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Here she is this morning, still bagging but not full or strutted yet. Big globs of mucus plug and ligs are so deep I thought they were gone at first. Looks like kid/kids might've dropped? Still feeling movement but it's much lower now. She butted a barn cat clear across the pen when he jumped down to visit me.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Hope everything goes well !


----------



## wildegoats0426

Any updates?


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

No kids yet but her ligs are gone or just about gone, we think we might feel a bit of one on one side still. She has colostrum but isn't completely bagged up, still leaking small amounts of mucus constantly. I don't think it will be long.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds pretty close to me. Give her at least 1.5 years off after this kidding, though


----------



## CAjerseychick

Wow that is one huge mama- cant wait to see the pics of kids-- twins or triplets you think?


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Hell, I might retire the poor girl after this! She has to have at least twins, wouldn't surprise me if she had triplets though because she's out of triplets. Her sister has twins in March and she had a singleton so we 'll see! Pretty sure I distinctly feel two


----------



## Scottyhorse

You won't have to retire her unless she has severe kidding problems  As long as she gets a nice long break, she should be good to go!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

I still feel so terrible about this happening. We're spoiling her now though, and will keep on after she kids! Today I can feel more ligs than yesterday for some reason, but she's bagged up more (still not tight and strutted though) and has dropped WAY down; she's totally hollowed out. Hoping she'll kid tomorrow before my husband's work week starts


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Oh and when I was checking her bag I got a few drops of dark yellow colostrum on my fingers


----------



## Jessica84

I was told if you breed on that first heat usually after weaning they will drop more eggs. I tried it this last breeding and had soooo many trips so have to agree with the man who told me that. So you might have trips on your hands. I myself find trips a big pain in the butt so will never try for them again lol


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

I have another mama who is still in milk after having twins in April, she loves everyone's kids and nursed anyone and everyone. If we do end up with triplets we might just foster one out if possible, after it got its colostrum. Hoping for a doe, we had 6 bucklings and one tiny stillborn doe this spring!


----------



## Scottyhorse

All I've had is two bucklings this year :laugh:


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Seems like its a year for bucklings and baby boys! We had our third son (6th child) in July too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah.. It has been a buck year for sure!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

She's busy stretching, dog-sitting and rolling in the straw this morning. Definitely feel at least 2 babies, kicking right in front of her udder and then kicking WAY back almost to her ribs! Still not bagged up completely but her teats feel big and soft this morning


----------



## margaret

Hope she gives you girls. We had ten kids this year, 7 boys, and 3 girls. Two girls were 1/2 Boer and the purebred Alpine died. Hoping next year is better for all of us.
meg


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

So sorry about the kids you lost! :-(


----------



## CAjerseychick

Updates?! Whats the result? (everytime I see you replied I get so excited- keeping my fingers crossed on healthy kids)....


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Still no kids! She's been digging a nest and bagging up slowly, her ligs are BARELY there and she keeps rolling and dog-sitting. Still watching her close, hoping it's soon! Poor girl looks like she swallowed a kayak


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww, poor thing :laugh: She should go soon!


----------



## nchen7

poor girl.... sounds like it'll be soon though!!!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Her bag is hot and heavy this morning and she refused breakfast, tried to bounce kids and they're definitely down there now. Got the kit together, hoping she goes on Saturday when the human kids are all here!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds like it's almost time!!!!


----------



## dayofthunder

Wow! She's big.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Still no kids... Her bag isn't tight but her udders are much bigger today. She's about as hollowed out as she can be but I can still feel kids kicking from her ribs clean down to her bag. She very clearly *has* ligs today too.  The human kids have started giving her animal crackers dipped in molasses as a treat and we're just watching as usual. She's still dog- sitting and is biting at her sides now. Hope she kids before she explodes !!!


----------



## cashmere

Oh the poor girl!! :\ 
This is the part I hate wait wait wait oh maybe but no wait wait turn away and she has them lol 
Good Luck babies soon


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's gotta be getting close...!!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Stretching and rolling up a storm today. Ligs are there though, and babies kicking up a storm


----------



## Scottyhorse

Getting closer...


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

When my daughter went into the kidding stall to bring her her grain Toby bucked her into the wall, which she NEVER does. Guess we'll see what happens this week!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gettin cranky :laugh:


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Her bag is round, tight and strutted today! She still has ligs but they're really loose. She's dug herself a nest and was eating like a horse, hoping to find no ligs tomorrow


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

No ligs and she's having contractions, pacing around and pawing! It's about time


----------



## nchen7

good luck with kidding!!! can't wait to see baby pictures!!!!


----------



## summerdreamer71

Any updates? Can't wait for pictures! This makes me excited for kidding time in our neck of the woods.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

I had to come in and tend to the human babies, going back out ASAP. She cried and cried when I left


----------



## enchantedgoats

well. wouldnt you want your mom in labor?


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

My mom was with me for 5 of my 6 births, so I don't blame her! It's chilly so i put the lamp on her too


----------



## enchantedgoats

i love how a doe talks to her babies befor they are born and they talk to you too. we had a psycho wild doe last spring and when she went into labor she could get enough of her humans, didnt last but it was nice while it did! She is still better than she was but still pretty wild eyed.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Kidding didn't chill her out? Our most standoffish doe became a total love after having her twins in April. Still gives me crap on the milking stand sometimes though, tries to lay down on the bucket or leans her big butt over on my head while I'm milking


----------



## cashmere

Happy kidding your way 
Hugs to mamma goat


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

Following up, she had gorgeous twin bucklings


----------



## erica4481

Too cute....I love the blk and wht one


----------



## MsScamp

Awwwwwww......they are soo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## chigarden

YAH ! so cute with the white spot on his nose LOL


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

The first baby, he has a white belly and white spots on his back leg. He has wattles too









Second baby, he has the white splashes. He also has wattles, and he's polled! Going to keep him for our other Nigerian girls


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wattles! I love wattles


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

So far each of Toby's three kids have had wattles and her big ol' airplane ears her spring kid had blue eyes though


----------



## cashmere

Oh that is what I want a blue eyed baby goat has not happened yet keep hoping someday I'll get one.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl

We've had six Nigerian kids born this year and three had blue eyes.  trying to breed more blue eyes and polled genetics in


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really want a brown, blue eyed doe


----------



## sweetgoats

Congratulations they are so sweet.


----------

